# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Bộ sưu tập hình ảnh bo mạch ac servo drive

## nhatson

em mở hàng với ESTUN pronet

----------


## nhatson

tiếp theo là ESTUN EDC

----------


## hanasimitai

Hàng của bác tuổi tôm. Hàng xịn đây

----------


## nhatson

hình lụm trên mạng, nghe dồn là panasonic a5, hơi bất ngờ vì truyền thống dùng ASIC bị thay đổi, hãng đã chịu dùng linh kiện phổ thông

----------


## CKD

Pana model MADHT1507E

----------

nhatson

----------


## hanasimitai

Cái này ở đâu ra đây anh Sơn. Anh thấy đẹp ko?

----------


## nhatson

> Pana model MADHT1507E


xem ra cái hình bo em lụm được ko phải của pana a5 rồi
có sigma V ko cho em 1 bô phần dkhiển nhé

----------


## CKD

Yaskawa sigma III 100W - SGDS-01A01A

----------

nhatson

----------


## itanium7000

Hình ảnh AC Servo Yaskawa SGD-02AS

----------


## nhatson

1 mẩu drive khá phổ biến của china, đồ cnc china dùng servo giá rẻ thì thường là em này
encoder abz/uvw

----------


## nhatson

1 mẩu đơn giản nhất của trung quốc, stm32 + vài con ic logic
motor china dùng encode abz/uvw giống nhau nên cơ bản xài tá lả được hết

----------

